# source for business cards?



## rubato456 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm wondering where a good (inexpensive?) place is to get business cards printed? i do not have a color printer....but my logo has colors in it and i don't really want to do it in black and white.....if possible. i investigated one of those free bee places but they charge a lot to ship in a reasonable amount of time....and i'd like to use one someone has had experience with and is happy w/ the quality of their work. any suggestions?


----------



## KSL (Apr 30, 2009)

Vista Print.
I will be ordering mine from them I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Check out Vista print .They have a lot of things for free or very discounted.They did beautiful work on the things I ordered. Good fast service too. I am not sure which country you are in but they have a ca and us site.

http://www.vistaprint.ca/vp/ns/default. ... 04%3a30+PM

HTH


kitn


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, vistaprint has some good stuff.  Watch your email to be bombarded with ads though, lol!


----------



## Chay (Apr 30, 2009)

Also look into 123print.com they have high quality products for very reasonable prices.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 30, 2009)

Vistaprint is terrific! I've been ordering from them for three years now and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the recommendations. i ended up ordering the 'free' cards from vista print and some personalized ones from 123 with my logo on them. 123 seemed a little less high pressure sales and i liked that.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 30, 2009)

I just got my business cards in from Vistaprint today and I love them! They came super fast. I got 250 glossy "premium" business cards (uploaded design), 25 small magnets, 500(?) address labels, and a small personalized stamp for $35 including shipping. Good deal!


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 30, 2009)

I used VistaPrint too!  I also got t-shirts made by them and pens!


----------



## apl (May 1, 2009)

Hi Rubato,

I use http://www.psprint.com. They are very good I just upload my image for the business cards and they will print them on quality 14pt gloss paper for me. The minimum amount of business cards you can order is 50 ($9 plus shipping) up to I think 10,000. 

Try them  I HIGHLY RECOMMEND http://www.psprint.com[/url]


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (May 1, 2009)

I use zazzle.com I just uploaded my logo and designed the card the way I wanted it. They look great and I got 100 for $20 including shipping


----------



## rachelb5499 (May 9, 2009)

*Cash Back on Vista Print*

Does everyone here know how to get Cash Back on ALL of your Vista Print orders? I don't want to spam, but I, too, have started my own bath and body business..became a member of a free site where I make commissions for FREE, but ALSO get cash back on all of my Vista Print purchases plus Ebay and many others. If you're interested in a link/finding out more, please email me at [email protected]. (I don't remember if I'm just allowed to post the link here.)

Just wanted to help EVERYONE! Vista Print IS GREAT!


----------



## studioalamode (May 21, 2009)

I don't know how many business cards you go through, but www.moo.com has unique options - for both a full-size card and half-size cards.  The thing I like about these is they are so unusual and they really stand out because they are a photo of your product on one side and your business info on the other.   Since everyone's soap is so visiually appealing, these would make great sales tools.  I love them for my jewelry.  But probably the BEST thing about them is you can have multiple photos in one order.  I have had as many as fifteen different photos in one order of cards.  I have totally switched to these instead of a traditional business card.


----------

